# Where would you stay in or near St. Louis MO. for the Big Muddy Blues Festival?



## csxjohn (Jul 15, 2014)

We are thinking of attending the Big Muddy Blues Festival over Labor Day weekend at Laclede's Landing in St. Louis.

We are not at all familiar with the neighborhoods or public transportation.  If you are from there or know the city, where would be a good choice.  Does not need to be a timeshare.

The Festival runs from either 1 pm to 11 pm or 3 pm to midnight depending on which section of the web site you read so that's a consideration.

Thanks for any help you can give.  

http://bigmuddybluesfestival.com/


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 15, 2014)

How far away from the festival do you want to stay?  If you can drive for about 20 minutes or so, then try hotwire.com.  You can usually find nights on there for a very good value.

The airport area is not real bad, and the neighborhoods west of the airport are even better.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 15, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> How far away from the festival do you want to stay?  If you can drive for about 20 minutes or so, then try hotwire.com.  You can usually find nights on there for a very good value.
> 
> The airport area is not real bad, and the neighborhoods west of the airport are even better.



Thank you, I've never used hotwire but will look at it, the neighborhood info is helpful.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd try to stay downtown so I could walk.  No traffic; don't have to find parking, etc.

George


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 15, 2014)

bogey21 said:


> I'd try to stay downtown so I could walk.  No traffic; don't have to find parking, etc.
> 
> George



That's a fair point George.  If money wasn't a factor, I'd stay downtown also.  I'd still try Hotwire to book downtown too.  

I can usually get a place for about $50-$60 a night west of the airport though (and in decent neighborhoods near Maryland Heights or St. Charles).  It's at least a $100 higher downtown.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you George, I'll look into that.  Money is a factor to some extent but I won't count it out.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (Jul 23, 2014)

Have you found a place yet? Are you interested in a nice walking area or just a place to sleep? For interesting places to walk around, you might try the Delmar Loop (not as safe, though), the Central West End (very trendy), or Clayton (higher end). Maryland Heights or West County (western St. Louis county) in general will be cheaper. I have heard that you can also get good rates at some of the casinos, but I don't have personal knowledge of it.

There's actually lots to see and do in St. Louis that is either free or cheap, so if you have extra time, I would encourage you to stay longer. For example, the free zoo and the inexpensive botanical garden are both world class. If you are a train enthusiast, the Museum of Transportation is inexpensive and pretty neat. Other free things to do include the World Bird Sanctuary, the Anheuser-Busch Brewery tour (includes free beer), Grant's Farm (includes free beer), etc. etc. Oh, and if you want to stay for a week, my favorite summer festival is the weekend before the Big Muddy Blues festival--it's the International Institute's Festival of Nations: http://www.festivalofnationsstl.org/


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 23, 2014)

somewhereoutthere said:


> Oh, and if you want to stay for a week, my favorite summer festival is the weekend before the Big Muddy Blues festival--it's the International Institute's Festival of Nations: http://www.festivalofnationsstl.org/



Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Monykalyn (Jul 27, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> We are thinking of attending the Big Muddy Blues Festival over Labor Day weekend at Laclede's Landing in St. Louis.
> 
> We are not at all familiar with the neighborhoods or public transportation.  If you are from there or know the city, where would be a good choice.  Does not need to be a timeshare.
> 
> ...


 

consider staying near a hotel with easy access to metrolink if you don't want to drive downtown (if you are not staying in walking distance of Lacledes Landing)  St Louis is a maze of one way streets lol!  You can stay farther out and likely cheaper. Just keep in mind closing time (last rail is ~12:30 or so).


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 27, 2015)

Monykalyn said:


> consider staying near a hotel with easy access to metrolink if you don't want to drive downtown (if you are not staying in walking distance of Lacledes Landing)  St Louis is a maze of one way streets lol!  You can stay farther out and likely cheaper. Just keep in mind closing time (last rail is ~12:30 or so).



Thank you, this was from last year but will keep it handy if I plan to go in the future.


----------

